# Surf fishing, is it worth it?



## 222222 (Jul 20, 2001)

When I was back in the Northeast, I often heard about stories of fishing in Florida. How one guy from New York got 50 fish from the Florida surf. One guy from the Panama City thread also said he got all kinds of fishes with a medium rod and shrimp alone.

Were they talking about the same Florida? 

When I finally got to the Melbourne Beach, the surf was really dirty and not one fisherman in sight. When I got to the Sabastian Inlet, saw some fish caught arond the inlet. But not one of the surf fishermen got a fish. Now many people in Central Florida also complain catch no fish.

Which version is right?


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

The version that says you need a boat to catch anything decent. Surf fishing sucks.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Surf fishing has been great at Playalinda this past week. Lot's of Pomp's, Blue's, Whiting and even a Sheepshead. Only thing i've been getting them on is my 14 foot rods. You have one don't you? Your using live Sandfleas right? At least cut Clam or peeled Shrimp right? Your following the weather, tidal conditions right? You're not walking up to the beach and just casting out are you? Works sometimes but not always. YOU do know how to find the troughs and runouts right?You know that most of the time the fish are right at your feet in the surf and you don't need a big rod?That only under certain conditions you need a long rod (like yesterday), when i needed one. There was one time at Playalinda when i could not buy a bite, this guy walks up,walks to the first sandbar ( knee deep) casted his bait to shore ( ankle deep) and proceded to pull in Bull Whiting non stop.:jawdrop: That's when i learned to start watching, looking and learning


----------



## Romans14Eleven (Feb 29, 2004)

I'll second that Reelbehind.....I've learned sooo much in the past two years in regards to surf fishing. All the things you mentioned. I've fished the Georgia tidal creeks very hard for whiting over the past two years, and I have done really well at times. Some HUUUUGE whiting, but numbers were never great. I think the most I caught in a day was 15 at the most. And then surf fishing at Bonsteel a month ago....my wife and I catch 84 in two days. For those of you that read that report....yeah I'm still getting over that weekend. And it was all because we fished reeeaaaalllly close..just like Reelbehind mentioned in the above post. When the conditions are ideal the fish will be there usually. Then you have to apply knowledge to figure out location in that big surf in front of you. But its no different than fishing anywhere else....from all the types of saltwater to the freshwater. All those little details can be included in all the other bodies of water too. But I gotta admit...there is something that just gets my blood pumping a little faster and has me a little more excited when I fish the surf. But what does that mean...I get that feeling wherever and whenever I'm fishing period.


----------



## 222222 (Jul 20, 2001)

Reelbehind: Thanks for the info. Believe it or not, I haven't fished once in FL yet since I got here!! Few quick questions please:

1. How far your 14' had to cast out "Yesterday" in order to reach fish? 45 yards? 60 yards?

2. Always have problems sticking soft baits like "fresh" clam or "peeled" shrimp to the hooks. Sand flea too. Especially when I have to cast more than 40 yards out. (Don't you guys use shrimp with shell intact? So it'll stay on the hook?)

Will a circle "bait-holder" hook help? 

3. How big or "small" a strip will the clam or shrimp have to be in order to fit the mouth of Pomp and Whiting?

4. I've heard south or south-eastern winds will dirty the surf. Any other winds will also dirty the surf?

5. I have a 10' pole with thick tip. I know your 14' has a slim, thin tip. Do fish around high tides. But sometimes like Joeseminole18 said, fish just won't get close to shore unless you got a boat. Particularly up north.

Thanks.


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Maybe I should correct myself. You're very limited as to what species you can catch from shore. I also think anyone would agree that you usually catch more fish in a boat than from the surf. Most people from the surf catch whiting and blues....with the occasional pompano or something crazy like a redfisih. 

Give me a pier and I'm fine, but I really dont like surf fishing.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

It all depends on your perspective.

Having just got back into fishing in the last year (surf, pier and jetty), I am by no stretch of the imagination an accomplished angler at any of them, but I'm learning.

But there's just something about standing in the wash up to your kness at CNS, holding your rod, watching ths sunrise and listening to the waves pound the sand.

Or looking up and down the beach and not seeing another soul for several miles.

In the happy hours I have spent in the surf, I have pulled out exactly 1 Blue, 4 good sized whiting and one sand flea.

But I continue to go out as often as I can, if for no other reason than to reaffirm my miniscule part in the overall scheme of nature.

Catching fish is a bonus.

Mark


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yep'....MarkDido.........I hear man.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*surf fishing*

I think that it would be more accurate to say that some people suck at surf fishing than surf fishing sucks.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*FF2*



> I think that it would be more accurate to say that some people suck at surf fishing than surf fishing sucks.



That's all that needs to be said......who needs a boat payment,ramp payment,personel property tax payment,extra fuel payments,repairs,engine tune-ups...ect...

had my boat,and it wasn't that cheap to run.

Gimme a surf rod...an open beach,and I tell you what,I won't spend money,but just some quality time fishing...I'll save my money to get chartered


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

I agree with the above post totally. I got a 22' aquasport but I spend most of my time on the beach fishing the surf. It is always a good time, no matter if you catch fish or not!!


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Yeah, lets fish in the surf for fish that dont get any bigger than like 25", when we can go offshore and catch 50lb grouper


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Surf Fishing*

In case you didn't notice this is a surf fishing site. As strange as it may sound some of us do catch fish in the surf. If you think that all surf fisherman spend the day catching nothing bigger than 25 inches while you guys catch all the pigs you really are clueless.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*check out the md pics in the gallery*

we get bigguns too


----------



## Av8tor (Nov 9, 2002)

What part of the North East? I've been here in Daytona for 3 years. I too heard the stories you did. Florida fishing, although not that bad, is dissapointing based on the "bragging" I've heard up north.

I use to fish the Delware beachs as well as Ocean City MD several times a week. I think OC, MD beats Florida fishing any day. However the only reason I haven't moved back to OC is the winters!

Today I did have a good day at CNS with 10 whiting.....

I'll post my report in another post...

George


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

LOL to funny ..... anything can be caught off the beach. Ive caught several 25+ lb reds, many sharks in the 100# range and the list goes on. In the paper this week someone caught a 150# black drum from the surf right here at CNS. Of course I just love to surf fish!!


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Surf Fishing*



fishin fool2 said:


> *In case you didn't notice this is a surf fishing site. As strange as it may sound some of us do catch fish in the surf. If you think that all surf fisherman spend the day catching nothing bigger than 25 inches while you guys catch all the pigs you really are clueless. *



Actually buddy, the name of the site is www.pierandsurf.com. Notice the PIER in there, so, its not just surf fishing.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

But it is the "fish that get away," those real busters, that draw a few of us back year after year and inspire us to dare the difficulties and disappointments of the Surf or Pier in the brave hope of some day accomplishing the great conquest. 

Experiences such as these are met with yearly by anglers the world over. They are not confined to any particular brand of fisherman or any one species of fish. The sea, the lake, the pond, and the stream still offer almost unlimited possibilities — as well as the hope — for bigger fish than yet have been caught.

But, whatever his fortune, it is safe to assert that he will continue joyfully to seek the unknown and the well-nigh unattainable. For so long as imagination tempts and hope persists there will remain that undiscovered star of the angler's firmament, that biggest fish of all — the one that gets away. 

Sometimes their there and sometimes there not . You need to fish in order to catch . If there not were you are you need to try and find them. Its been my past expieriance that not a single one has jumped in to a frying pan on his own .


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

I would rather not catch fish on the beach, than catch them on boat/pier. Just personal preference. Not interested in Pomps/Whiting, easier to just buy them at the fish store. BUT, the real excitement is the big hit-shark, tarpon, big blue or jack that strips your reel and gets you running up and down the beach to try to catch him. Catch a 10# jack on 8# test with light freshwater rod in 4 ft surf-doesn't get any better.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

It is something I can do with not alot of cash at anytime I've got my gear in the truck and spend time with my two sons that is challenging, educational (species, times ,tides,migration,weather conditions,etc) and rewarding for time well spent with your family on the sand. It is great when the tip goes down and the clickers clickin. HA ! HA ! GOT YOU!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I 'm selling my boat. I have had enough boat fishing (45 years) Most on the Chesapeake Bay. Now it's time to fish the beach. I have four years of fishing the beach at Brohard to Caspersen Beach. That's in the Venice/Englewood area. If anyone on this fishing forum thinks fishing the surf sucks,come down to my area starting around May through Nov. I will give you a beach fishing lesson,how to catch snook off the beach on DOA Shrimp,and Chug Bug surface lure. After fishing in boats all my life,the beach is like fishing with all the work picked out. Some times I set back with rods in the sand spike,#4 circle hook, sand fleas for bait,a few beers,and let the pompano,or whatever hook it's self. While my wife looks and finds shark teeth. You gotta love.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Joeseminole18 said:


> *I also think anyone would agree that you usually catch more fish in a boat than from the surf.*


And for me, that's the primary reason why I am an avid surf-fisherman . . . boats make it too easy.

If a poundage is your ruler, I would say it's not sportsmanship you are measuring.

Not that that is wrong . . . it's just different. 

Judging one's enjoyment value from surf fishing by your criteria would seem to permit only one determination; the one you have vocalized so eloquently.



Joeseminole18 said:


> *The version that says you need a boat to catch anything decent. Surf fishing sucks.*


I grew up in a Garvey on the waters of Barnegat Bay, I began mating on charterboats at 16 (mating on land about the same time.  ) and worked inshore and offshore for 10 years.

Iknow what I'm talking about when I say it's too easy.

My son, at only 13 has already learned that. He really only knows surf fishing; he has only caught 3 stripers from a boat, he caught that limit in under one hour three years ago in the Del Bay rips. At the time he said it was too easy and still, to this day, he has no desire to step foot on a boat.

He has caught more than his share of fish, he has beached over 500 stripers from the surf, jetty and sod banks up to 24 lbs.

He knows where the challenge is . . . and it ain't found on a boat.


----------



## Av8tor (Nov 9, 2002)

I too perfer surf fishing over boat fishing any day. However the real comment was directed in the fact that Florida Surf Fishing is over-rated, not surf fishing in general. At least that is what I understood from the original post.

Nice Striper, however you won't catch any of those from the Florida Surf! I've caught many of them in the DE and MD surf thought, in my opionion the DE and MD surf is 1000% better fishing than here in FL. I've considered moving back to DE until everything I see pictures of snow!

George
Daytona Beach


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Av8tor said:


> *I too perfer surf fishing over boat fishing any day. However the real comment was directed in the fact that Florida Surf Fishing is over-rated, not surf fishing in general. At least that is what I understood from the original post.
> 
> Nice Striper, however you won't catch any of those from the Florida Surf! I've caught many of them in the DE and MD surf thought, in my opionion the DE and MD surf is 1000% better fishing than here in FL. I've considered moving back to DE until everything I see pictures of snow!
> 
> ...


 You got that right George. I lived on Kent Island and fished the Chesapeak and Delaware Bays. But don't want to go back because of the down time (cold weather) Most down here don't know how good the fishing was there.


----------



## Fishmaster (May 8, 2009)

I gota agree...even though I am new to Florida I have fished the surf in South Carolina, North Carolina, Califoria, Washington State & Oragon, and have done quite good in every one of these states, depending ofcorse the tide (high,low,ect) the time of day and water conditions. The main thing I have learned is when it comes to surf fishing it si LOCATION, LOCATION, LOCATION! You do haft to be able to get out to were the fish are and find out the best spots on the beach!


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

*Surf fishing*

It depends on what you're after and what suits you. There is a certain 'knack' for surf fishing, being able to 'read' the surf, etc, etc... just like fishing anywhere else. Sometimes there happens to be a school of something passing through, and you get lots of bites. Some days, little if anything...same goes fishing from a pier, wading the flats or from a boat.
Also, keep in mind that everyone has a 'fish story'. Not all of what you read here is necessarily true, but for the most part I've seen very down-to-earth postings, and of course pictures help. 
But just because one guy has a great catch doesn't mean that I necessarily will. I set my expectations low, make the most of the knowledge and the tackle I have, and at worst, I have a relaxing time and get to drown some bait. At best, I get a lot of excitement and plenty of fish in the cooler. From where I fish, I get some whiting, blues, pomps, and (mostly at night) some good-sized catfish. I fish from a pier 100 yards down the beach and get hardtails, ladyfish, macks, sharks, remoras...more variety. It's basically what you make of it. Some days I get skunked, but most days I don't. And I've seen folks pay big bucks for an offshore charter and get skunked. The main thing is to do what's enjoyable for you, and try something different once in a while. Remember the saying, "A bad day fishing is better than a good day working?" I've never had a bad day fishing...Enjoy your time on (or at) the ocean!


----------



## Fishmaster (May 8, 2009)

*Tell me more about Plyalinda...Were is it?*

So I am new to Jacksonville area and I want to start learning the best areas to surf and pier fish. I have heard mention about Plyalinda but I don't have a clue were it is or for that mater Skyway Pier...inlighten me please.


----------



## Fishmaster (May 8, 2009)

*Tell me more about Plyalinda...Were is it?*

So I am new to Jacksonville area and I want to start learning the best areas to surf and pier fish. I have heard mention about Plyalinda but I don't have a clue were it is or for that mater Skyway Pier...inlighten me please.


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

When surf fishing on Forida beaches; you will always
catch some sun and piece of mind.


----------

